# Rocking chair arm support



## CecilD (Jan 6, 2009)

Need some suggestions on how to fit a loose arm support on a old rocking chair. It is loose where it meets the seat. This is about 65 years old chair so the hole is very loose and has had nails & screws put in it. I have removed the extra hardware but not sure best way to go now. Was thinking about cutting a wedge an gluing it into the bottom. I was told that I could also use grizzly glue but I think it will work loose again. Please help.
Cecil


----------



## CecilD (Jan 6, 2009)

gorilla glue, wrong animal. LOL


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

A picture or two would be helpful.


----------



## CecilD (Jan 6, 2009)

The chair is at my daughter's. I do not have pictures at this time. The problem is the hole in the seat has been wobbled out with use and damage from nails & screws over the years.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Chances are that it was repaired over the years with standard (PVA) wood glue so at a minimum you probably need to remove all of the old glue. PVA glue will not adhere well to itself. Gorilla glue does not work that well at filling gaps on wood joints. It will fill the gap because it foams up but the joint won't last that long. Without seeing it, is hard to give you an exact recommendation but there are a couple of brands of joint tighteners that are supposed to help with loose rungs on chairs for example. I've never tried them and I am frankly skeptical how well they would work, especially on a rocking chair. Another option that you may be able to find at a hardware or home improvement store are some metal mesh shims that are designed specifically for the purpose of tightening loose joints on chair. Depending upon how big of a gap you need to fill, after cleaning out any glue residue, I would probably consider trying to glue some wood shims, made from veneer for example, to tighten the gap and provide a wood to wood glue surface. I would also use a hide glue or liquid hide glue for the repair so that you don't have to remove the glue residue if the joint fails again.


----------



## CecilD (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks
Cecil


----------

